# Alaska Railroad Winter Aurora Trip, pictorial report



## jis (Dec 5, 2013)

Over the Thanksgiving weekend I took a quick trip to Anchorage to ride the weekend Winter Aurora service to Fairbanks and back. Here are a few photos with brief description where needed of the return trip from Fairbanks to Anchorage taken on the 1st of December 2013

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10202921229016951.1073741828.1389752480&type=1&l=392a035dfb


----------



## fredevad (Dec 5, 2013)

The pictures are beautiful - thanks for posting.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 5, 2013)

In Every Way! We're Envious!


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 5, 2013)

WOW!!!!

Thanx,

RF


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Cma (Dec 5, 2013)

Fantastic pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome! It's nice to see the sunrise and sunset. Aren't the Alaskan days really short in winter?


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 6, 2013)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Awesome! It's nice to see the sunrise and sunset. Aren't the Alaskan days really short in winter?


I'd say so. Today in Fairbanks, sunrise is at 10:34am, and sunset is at 2:50pm. The highest the sun gets above the horizon is less than 3 degrees. Sunblock is not needed.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 6, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! It's nice to see the sunrise and sunset. Aren't the Alaskan days really short in winter?
> ...


 And the opposite in June/July where it is almost daylight 24/7. We were with a tour group in Fairbanks a number of years ago that arrived about 11:00 PM. Some in the group had a 1:30 AM tee time for 18 holes of golf (if the mosquitoes didn't get them first!)


----------



## jis (Dec 6, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! It's nice to see the sunrise and sunset. Aren't the Alaskan days really short in winter?
> ...


You start with a whisp of twilight at around 8:45 am, and the Sun pokes its head up from the southern horizon two hours later!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks like you got to hold your camera at some nice angles... Great pics, though can one truly take a bad photo of Alaska?


----------



## jis (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks.

Before the train starts they actually give general instructions on procedures to follow to open the dutch door to take pictures. They don;t even require any train staff to be present! It is really great, except that when the still air temperature is under -15F, you better be very well clothed and wrapped up, unless you want to get frost bite.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm the product of English and Russian immigrants, I value a cold breeze. I'm happy as a clam when winter rolls in, always wanted to go to Canada and Alaska (preferably by rail).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 10, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


Ah, the lengendary Alaskan mosquitos. I hear they're a massive pain in the butt, impossible to avoid getting stung. Are they even prevelent in the winter?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 10, 2013)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> I'm the product of English and Russian immigrants, I value a cold breeze. I'm happy as a clam when winter rolls in, always wanted to go to Canada and Alaska (preferably by rail).


Keep watch on via.ca and when the Discount Promo Fares on the Canadian are offered, Snag One and Ride across Canada in the Winter from Toronto to Vancouver! I rode last Feb. for $500 Canadian in a Roomette! Best North American Train Trip Ever!!!(5 days/4 Nights)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 11, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> ALC Rail Writer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm the product of English and Russian immigrants, I value a cold breeze. I'm happy as a clam when winter rolls in, always wanted to go to Canada and Alaska (preferably by rail).
> ...


My birthday is in February, anybody want to treat me?

Nah I need to get my passport and I don't even have the money for that... someday though, maybe...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 11, 2013)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > ALC Rail Writer said:
> ...


Don't Wait Too Long Micah! People Used to Plan to "Someday" Ride the Super Chief, the Broadway Ltd., the 20th Century, the Burlington Zephyr, the Pioneer etc. etc. There's an Old Saying about when it comes to Bucket Lists : "Someday I'm Gonna _____________!" Someday Usually Doesnt Come!


----------



## siberianmo (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, I know this topic is from December 2013 - however, I try to make it a practice to comment on things I read on this forum -

especially something as captivating as this one.

Absolutely enjoyed the Alaskan foto spread. Particularly appreciate seeing that landscape having lived there (circa: 1959-60).

There is so much outstanding material tucked away on this forum that from time to time I think it worth the while to resurrect some . . .

Thanx to "jis" . . .


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Oct 27, 2014)

Just found this thread to! Excellent pictures! Thanks for sharing! Did this train have a dining car on it?


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes. Very basic though. Nothing fancy.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

